# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  VIETJET AIR :  SIÊU KHUYẾN MÃI TP.Hồ Chí Minh – Singapore và ngược lại chỉ 5USD

## Plustravel

VIETJET AIR : 
SIÊU KHUYẾN MÃI TP.Hồ Chí Minh – Singapore và ngược lại đã được mở :
CHỈ TỪ 105.000 VND ( = 5USD )
Thời gian mở bán: từ ngày 20/03/2014.
Thời gian bay: từ ngày 23/05/2014.
Số lượng vé mở có hạn! 
Liên hệ : 
Vũ Thái Hưng (Mr)
PLUS TRAVEL Co., Ltd
Team Building - Event & Party - Travel luxury
MANG ĐẾN GIÁ TRỊ THẬT

Add: 60 Nguyen Quy Duc St l An Phu ward I District 2 l HCMC l Viet Nam
Phone: + 84 0902 764 773
Tel: +84 (08) 628 10 767
Fax:+84 (08) 628 10 797
Email: vuhung@plustravelluxury.com
Website: www.plustravelluxury.com l www.plustravelteambuilding.com 
Yahoo: plustravelcom1
Skype: vu_thai_hung

----------

